# ça commence bien ;)



## liline17 (29 Août 2022)

en juin, j'ai signé un contrat et pris un chèque d'un demi salaire, la maman cherche du travail, contrat de 25h par semaine.
Hier soir, dernier jour de vacances, elle m'envoie un SMS, elle a trouvé du travail et m'apelle dans la semaine pour me parler des nouveaux horaires.
Je n'aime pas ça, je veux savoir tout de suite, car cela me donne l'impression qu'elle veut ne veut pas me laisser le temps d'y réfléchir, et ça ressemble à un coup fourré.
Bingo, sur les 4 jours, il y a 3 jours avec un départ à 15h30
Je lui ai lu, lors de l'entretien, puis envoyé par mail, mon projet d'accueil, qui précise que je ne veux pas de départ avant 16h (ce qui implique de réveiller l'enfant à 15h30)
Elle ne se rappelait plus que les transmissions du soir doivent être inclues dans les horaires, qu'une semaine d'AM c'est 45h et non 35h, et ne veux plus faire d'adaptation alors qu'elle en a le temps.
Je vais devoir bien me protéger, mais au moins, je sais à qui j'ai affaire.
Elle me proposait un 30h45 et espérait une belle baisse de taux horaire, heu, non, ça fait un tout petit contrat


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Tu as raison de vouloir faire une mise au point 
Je déteste les contrats qui commencent comme ça 

En espérant que la suite soit meilleure


----------



## liline17 (29 Août 2022)

merci assmatzam, je pense qu'une mise au point sera nécessaire, probable qu'ensuite cela se passera bien, elle verra que ce n'est pas la peine d'insister, de toute façon, ici, il y a plus d'enfants que de places chez les AM


----------



## nounoucat1 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour Liline remettre vite cette maman dans tes règles . C'est plutôt mauvais signe quand l'accord change des le début. Le départ a 15h30 c'est tous tes petits qui seront dérangés durant la sieste.
Pourvu que ça s'arrange


----------



## liline17 (31 Août 2022)

j'ai refusé les départs à 15h30, du coup, ça me rajoute 1h30, pour arriver à 32h15mn.
Je lui ai baissé le taux horaire un peu moins que si il y avait eu plus de respect.
Ceci me confirme que quand un PE nous propose un mini contrat en disant qu'il cherche du travail, une fois trouvé, le plus souvent le salaire change peu, soit il peut s'arranger avec l'autre parent pour ne pas le laisser longtemps, soit il demande à sa famille de prendre l'enfant certaines semaines pour passer en AI.
J'avais eu le cas de changements d'horaires, l'enfant devais arriver et repartir 1h avant et après les autres, cela ne m'arrangeait pas du tout, mais j'ai accepté, et la maman m'a proposé de retirer 7 semaines par an, soit disant sa famille, jusque là inconnue, voulait la voir, j'ai refusé.


----------



## nounoucat1 (31 Août 2022)

C'est surtout bien désagréable quand l'accord du départ change au😤 désavantage de nounou


----------



## liline17 (31 Août 2022)

en fait, les horaires devaient changer quand elle aurai trouvé du travail, et je lui avais dit que si les heures augmentaient, je baisserai le taux horaire.
J'avais donc bien insisté sur les horaires que je ne voulais pas puisque je savais que ça allait changer.
De toute façon, maintenant que je connais mieux nos droits, elle ne pouvais pas trop abuser, car il me suffisait de refuser l'avenant, tant qu'on ne trouvais pas de compromis, vu que le contrat était signé.


----------



## nadber (1 Septembre 2022)

Personnellement pour l'avoir vécu, je refuse qu'un enfant parte avant 16h car ça me réveillait tous les autres !


----------



## Griselda (1 Septembre 2022)

Il y a quelques années j'avais accepté un départ à 16h. 
Le soucis c'est que le PE arrivait régulièrement en retard ou l'enfant n'était pas parti à 16h alors que c'est l'heure du goûter pour tous les autres, arrive au milieu de ce repas, son enfant ne comprends pas qu'il doit s'en aller rapidement maintenant et pas se mettre à table, ceux qui veulent manger s'impatiente le temps de faire partir ce PE avec son enfant... bref. Ma règle à présent c'est pas de départ avant 16h30 ce qui laisse le temps à l'enfant de prendre son goûter avec ses copains et ses copains de manger tranquille sans va et vient à ce moment là.

Quand on cherche du travail il n'est pas rare d'avoir du mal à évaluer ses besoins correctement, c'est logique et ça été réfléchi avant d'ailleurs, le plus important c'est d'être restée dans ta ligne de conduite, avoir su la rappeler avec calme et fermeté. C'était peut être une tentative de t'obliger à bouger la ligne? Ou bien juste un PE un peu "à l'ouest" avec tous ces changements? L'avenir le dira... J'ose espérer que tu as su aussi t'imposer sur la question de l'adaptation si comme moi tu la juge importante, qu'elle ne sera pas comme par hasard absente...


----------



## liline17 (1 Septembre 2022)

j'ai cédé sur l'adaptation, car elle n'en voulait pas, il y a 2 raisons à cela, d'une part, lorsque je l'ai vu, je l'ai trouvée très sociable, elle a même voulu venir dans mes bras, l'autre raison est que si l'adaptation est trop difficile, j'imposerai de la faire plus tard, ce sera à eux de s'organiser et d'assumer leur choix.


----------



## Kat (6 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Qd je vous lis je me pose une question comment choisissez vous vos familles
Pour moi le feeling est super important et si je sent le moindre hic je ne prend pas
Parfois j'ai l'impression que vous accepté par dépit et ça vous met ensuite dans ce genre de situation
Ce métier permet à nous pro de choisir nos employeurs et ça c'est top qd même... Faites vous confiance écoutez vous votre cœur votre raison votre manière d'exercer
Si vous voyez que ça ne convient pas aux parents et bien ciao il y a d'autres ass mat qui répondront sûrement à leurs exigences !!!

Ne vous laissez pas faire !!!!!


----------



## violetta (6 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour.
C'est une chance de pouvoir choisir ses employeurs.
J'ai du nez, je  ne me trompe jamais ,  je n'ai jamais eu l'envie de démissionner et suis toujours allée au bout de mes engagements.
J'aime travailler sereinement,  sans prise de tête avec mes employeurs. 
J'ai déjà pas mal à faire avec les petits qui nous pompent pas mal d'énergie.


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Septembre 2022)

Si c'était si simple ! Je me suis très très rarement trompée en 25 ans. Enfin, heureusement dans mon secteur il y a de la demande, ça permet de rebondir rapidement. Mais je pense aux collègues qui n'ont que peu voir très peu de demandes ! Et se tromper peut arriver à tout le monde ! On en est pas forcément conscient ... Jusqu'au jour où soit même on se trompe ! Et on apprend de ses erreurs.


----------



## liline17 (6 Septembre 2022)

Ici, il y a trop peu d'AM, du coup, ils cherchent à séduire pour avoir la place, ce n'est qu'une fois signé qu'on voit la réalité de leur personnalité.
J'ai rencontré cette maman 3 fois, pour bien prendre le temps de tout lui expliquer, une fois pour lui parler de ma méthode de travail, puis je lui ai envoyé mon projet d'accueil mon tarif ayant été accepté, un deuxième RDV pour parler administratif, puis un autre pour lire et signer le contrat, je voulais qu'on prenne le temps pour ne pas se tromper.
Dimanche 28 aout, elle m'envoie un SMS me disant qu'elle avait trouvé du travail et m'appelerai pour parler des horaires, j'ai soupçonné un problème et j'ai demandé à les avoir de suite, 3 départs du soir pendant la sieste, alors que j'insiste sur ce point dans mon projet d'accueil et en entretien. Je lui réexplique que le soir, elle doit prévoir du temps pour les transmissions.
Hier matin, premier jour d'accueil, et le papa arrive 10 mn en avance, je n'avais pas encore les autres, je n'étais pas tout à fait prête, il me dit que ses sa femme qui lui a dit d'arriver en avance, non, c'est le soir!
La petite avait des boucles d'oreilles très brillantes, elle venait de se faire percer les oreilles, je ne le savais pas
Des chaussons tellement grands que je pouvais les replier sur la moitié du pied, je lui ai dit de les garder pour l'année prochaine.
Pour le gouter un pain au lait sous plastique, alors qu'elle n'a que 14 mois, je lui ai dit que ce n'était pas recommandé pour les moins de 3 ans, et que vu son heure de départ, je ne lui donnerai pas le gouter.
Un sac à langer, jamais vu si grand, alors que dans l'entrée, j'ai un meuble pour les enfant, chacun à son tiroir, pour éviter trop de sacs dans l'entrée, bien sur, j'avais présenté tout ça lors de ses visites.
Le soir même, j'étais licenciée, parait il que j'étais trop désagréable, la boule au ventre pour le papa, une maman était là pendant une partie de l'entretien, et était aussi surprise que moi par tout ce qu'elle voyait et m'a trouvé très correcte.
La mère, était assez virulente, parlait d'écrire à la PMI, et était arrivée avec une lettre faite au RAM pour me licencier, j'avais beau lui montrer noir sur blanc que sur notre contrat, il y avait indiqué 15 j de préavis, elle ne me croyait pas.
J'ai appelé le RAM qui m'a indiqué n'avoir regardé que l'absence de période d'essai, et qui lui a confirmé qu'elle devait respecter le contrat.
Comme elle veut passer par le RAM pour la fin de contrat, je vais les appeler demain (elles sont plutôt correctes ici) et leur transmettre l'avenant qu'on avait établi la semaine dernière.
Cela faisait une semaine que je dormais mal, je pressentais ça, et hier, alors que j'étais mal (j'ai perdu plus d'1kg en 1 journée) j'ai pourtant bien dormi, ouf, débarrassée!


----------



## abelia (6 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Kat, toutes les assistantes maternelles n'ont pas la chance d'avoir autant de demande., surtout en campagne. 
Je n'ai jamais eu à démissionné heureusement, car, surtout en ce moment, très peu de demande...


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Septembre 2022)

Tout à fait abelia ! Kat doit être dans un coin où elle peut se permettre de "choisir" ses contrats ce n'est pas le cas de toutes surtout en campagne !!! alors j'aimerais savoir où elle habite où alors elle peut également se le permettre financièrement ??? j'en connais qui font ce métier pour avoir de l'argent de poche sis si çà existe ... alors que d'autres essaient juste de se "tirer" un salaire pour vivre il y a des femmes seules qui sont ass mat ! alors comment font-elles qd il n'y a pas de demandes ??? accepter des futurs PE c.ns et oui çà peut arriver donc il faut juste bien remplir son contrat et bien noter ce qu'on accepte ou pas !!!


----------



## liline17 (6 Septembre 2022)

Je ne pense pas que comme vous les filles, certaines savent deviner qui va poser problème ou pas, moi j'ai un apriori positif sur tout le monde, et ne sais pas toujours voir venir les problèmes, j'envie celles qui en sont capable.
J'ai vécu dans une région à chômage, les gens prenaient moins de gant, je les voyais parfois venir et je ne signais pas, mais le plus souvent, c'est après coup que je vois les caractères


----------



## Pioupiou (6 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

C'était certain qu'il y aurait un problème en signant un engagement réciproque avec une demandeuse d'emploi.
car forcément en trouvant un emploi il faut tout refaire, les heures ne sont plus bonnes , le nombre de semaine bouge, il faut recalculer la mensualisation, bref que des ennuis à venir.
Pour ma part j'aurai même pas donné suite, c'est dur d'accord mais ma tranquillité avant tout.
Comme je l'ai déjà dit je ne me suis jamais trompée et j'ai toujours travaillée avec mes agréments complets.


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Septembre 2022)

Pioupiou pourvu que ça dure ! 🤞


----------



## liline17 (6 Septembre 2022)

tu as raison pioupiou, j'ai souvent été déçue avec les retour à l'emploi, dès qu'ils trouvent, ils cherchent à faire des économies sur le salaire, et tout un tas d'autres trucs


----------



## violetta (6 Septembre 2022)

Ben, comment font les femmes seules chez qui il y a peu de demandes?
Elles changent de boulot.
A un moment donné,  il faut réfléchir un peu avant de s'engager dans ce métier.


----------



## liline17 (6 Septembre 2022)

ou elles font comme moi, déménager pour aller là ou il y a de la demande


----------



## Griselda (6 Septembre 2022)

Bon Lilinne je pense qu'avoir un regard positif sur les gens est une qualité... 90% du temps ;-)
De temps à autre ça ne le fait pas?
Ça arrive à tout le monde.
Pour voir le verre à moitié plein: au moins cela se termine rapidement, mieux vaut ça plutôt qu'endurer une mauvaise collaboration durant des mois durant.
Tu as su prendre le temps de tout bien expliquer, ça n'a pas suffit? Ça arrive. Malheureusement.
Concentre toi sur toutes ces fois où tes antennes t'ont bien guidées et que tu as eut du plaisir à travailler avec ces familles là.


----------



## Pioupiou (6 Septembre 2022)

@Catie6432 
Et 25 ans que cela dure et dans 11 mois je suis à la retraite pas de nouveau contrat d'ici là les deux fratries en cours  se terminent avec mon départ.


----------



## liline17 (6 Septembre 2022)

ce qui m'a le plus posé problème, c'est l'attitude agressive de la maman, que j'ai réussi, heureusement à canaliser, mais les mots, sont restés, et en une journée, le stress m'a fait perdre plus d'1 KG.
Mais tu as raison Griselda, j'en était arrivée à la même conclusion que toi, même si la petite était très séduisante, il valait mieux pour moi que ça s'arrête au plus vite.
Avec ce forum, j'ai pris conscience de mes droits, depuis que je les défend, je me fais plus souvent licencier, souvent à mon avantage, car je trouve mieux très vite derrière, les meilleurs restent, et aujourd'hui, mes 3 petits étaient juste adorables


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Septembre 2022)

Oui Violetta c'est sans doute LA SOLUTION et tant mieux pour celles qui ont la chance de pouvoir choisir leur contrat et celles qui pensent comme moi se reconnaitront mais on ne peut pas toutes déménager car sinon celles qui sont en place en auront moins le choix pour elles hihihi !!!


----------



## liline17 (7 Septembre 2022)

tu as mis quoi dans ton café Angèle?, c'est moi qui propose de déménager, et tu ne peux pas savoir comme je suis contente de l'avoir fait, j'ai gagné aussi sur le voisinage, et l'associatif, mon mari a mis 1h pour trouver un emploi quand il a voulu ne plus être AM


----------

